# Screwed



## jake337 (Apr 13, 2016)

So I have 2 images the first one being 2.1:1 and second being unknown. Both are slightly cropped to remove the black border I get with Nikons M2 extension tubes stacked 4x. 

The second image ads a reversed 28mm f2.8 ais to the mix.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2016)

I really like the metallic color you drew out of this macro. Love the 2nd one.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 14, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I really like the metallic color you drew out of this macro. Love the 2nd one.



Thanks.   Getting this close is fun.   Now I have the itch to grab a focusing rail too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2016)

jake337 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the metallic color you drew out of this macro. Love the 2nd one.
> ...



You would be dangerous with it


----------

